# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Inbox Sent items folder empty

## e_i_pi

Just wondering if this is a known bug.  Whenever I visit the "Sent Items" link in my inbox, it's empty.  I know I've sent items (I like to proofread them after I've sent them, in case something slipped my mind), and I've recently (last 2 weeks) sent about 4 messages.

----------

